# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  e-book shqip

## Darius

Liber e-book shqipz: ASDRENI-

e-book shqip: Bektashizmi-shqip

http://www.2shared.com/document/4Q26...zmi-shqip.html

cili ka libra e-book shqip le t'i ndaje ketu me ne...

Paske vendosur te na lesh ketu nga mengjesi ne darke...nuk e kam as internetin te instaluar ne shtepi dreqi e mori  :buzeqeshje: 

Pune shume fisnike,te pergezoj!

e-book shqip: FAN NOLI - Vepra nr-3

http://www.2shared.com/file/3sbDBEvM...-_Vepra_3.html




> Paske vendosur te na lesh ketu nga mengjesi ne darke...nuk e kam as internetin te instaluar ne shtepi dreqi e mori 
> 
> Pune shume fisnike,te pergezoj!


rrofsh Tanku... po ik te shpia se s'u be qameti, ka djell te ri e hene per ate pune...

e-book shqip: Fan Noli - vepra nr 4

http://www.2shared.com/file/TQmTqDPt...-_vepra_4.html

e-book shqip: KANUNI

http://www.2shared.com/document/IcKCgxfX/kanuni.html

e-book shqip: Drejtshkrimi i gjuhes shqipe 1973

http://www.2shared.com/document/Ldeo..._shqipe_1.html

e-book shqip: Udhetim ne Mbreterine e Zogut - 1931

http://www.2shared.com/document/WOps..._e_Zogut_.html

e-book shqip: Sami Frashri - Shqiperia c'ka qene c'eshte e c'do te behet

http://www.2shared.com/document/5YlL...ria_cka_q.html

e-book shqip: Kodiket e Shqiperise

http://www.2shared.com/document/7CQT...hqiperise.html

e-book shqip: ARVANITASIT DHE PREJARDHJA E GREKEVE - Aristidh Kolia

http://www.2shared.com/file/NSLCGxL3...RDHJA_E_G.html




> e-book shqip: ARVANITASIT DHE PREJARDHJA E GREKEVE - Aristidh Kolia
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/NSLCGxL3...RDHJA_E_G.html


Per te hapur e lexuar kete liber, shkarkoni kete program te vogel: 
http://www.2shared.com/file/rV8aqzUt/WinDjView-05.html

e-book shqip: ANTOLOGJI E POEZISE ARVANITE - Teuta Llalla

http://www.2shared.com/document/zXPx...RVANITE_-.html

e-book shqip: Vdekja e Nositit - Lasgush Poradeci

http://www.2shared.com/document/Lj0V...sgush_Por.html

e-book shqip: Veprimtaria antikombetare e Esat pashe Toptanit

http://www.2shared.com/document/SyMt...tare_e_Es.html

e-book shqip: Toleranca fetare te shqiptaret - Qani Nesimi

http://www.2shared.com/document/xE7B...hqiptaret.html

E-book shqip: FISHTA - LAHUTA E MALCIS

http://www.2shared.com/document/K_5D..._e_malcis.html

E ke hapur lete teme ne nenforumin e gabuar. Cpuna ka informatike me libra letrare ate vetem ti e di.

pershendetje Darius, jam i ri ketu e nuk dija ku ta hapja...




> E ke hapur lete teme ne nenforumin e gabuar. Cpuna ka informatike me libra letrare ate vetem ti e di.


ketu thote libra elektronike... dmth ebook,pa e percakthuar llojin... as letrare e as per informatike... pra nenkupton per te gjitha llojet...

ps. Flm, per sqarimin shoku... 

Informatikë dhe Internet Gjithcka mbi informatikën dhe internetin, libra elektronike dhe informacion të shumëllojshëm. Ekspertët janë të ftuar të ndajnë dijen e tyre me ata që kanë dëshirë të mësojnë sa me shumë nga bota e pafund e informatikës.

Rastesisht duke kerkuar ne net gjeta kete faqe
Libra shqip

Së pari, përgëzime për temëhapësin me gjithë atë zell që ka për të sjellë materiale, sidomos tek forumi i Letërsisë ka bërë "kërdinë"  :buzeqeshje:  Meqë ra fjala, kaps'kapprape të falenderoj për ato materiale që ke sjellë tek shkrimtarët.

Së dyti, meqë tema po shërben që të sjellë libra në mënyrë elektronike, pa sjell një link nga faqja e Bibliotekës Publike të Shkodrës "Marin Barleti" ku janë hedhur disa libra dhe dorëshkrime të dixhitalizuara, që për mendimin tim janë me shumë vlerë.


http://bibliotekashkoder.com/digital/

Thjesht me anë të një klikimi mbi librin që doni të lexoni aty, mund të vazhdohet leximi në po atë mënyrë. 

Lexim të këndshëm  :buzeqeshje: 

Tani po shikoj qe nuk ka dale linku i faqes qe propozova pak me para.Po e ripostoj edhe njehere
libra shqip

wow flm, shume teme me vlere plus tani qe jemi edhe pak slow ne pune vetem do lexoj.

e-book shqip: FATI PËRMES FILXHANIT TË KAFESË - PRIZREN

http://www.filedropper.com/fatipermesfilxhanit

o kapso , goxha pune po ben , po mire u mbaruan nik nemat qe te ngeli vetem kjo qe ke vene
gjynah ste shkoka per shtat

e-book shqip: REXHEP QOSJA - PANTEONI I RALLUAR

http://www.filedropper.com/rqosja-panteoniiralluar




> o kapso , goxha pune po ben , po mire u mbaruan nik nemat qe te ngeli vetem kjo qe ke vene
> gjynah ste shkoka per shtat


Nusja duket udhes (se jetes), jo gjate dasmes me bukurine e saj...

e-book shqip: Popujt e zhdukur

http://www.filedropper.com/libri-popujtezhdukur

e-book shqip: Filozofia e njohjes

http://www.filedropper.com/filozofia...es-ahmedarslan

e-book shqip: Gjuha shqipe klasa e 7-te

http://www.filedropper.com/gjuhashqipeklasa7

e-book shqip: Fjalor me emra shqip per foshnjat tuaja

http://www.filedropper.com/fjalormeemrashqip

e-book shqip: Albania e Faik Konices - Qershor 1898 - Nentor 1899

http://www.filedropper.com/albaniaek...r1898-nent1899

e-book shqip: Mbi kulturen dhe letersine shqiptare - ROBERT Elsie

http://www.filedropper.com/mbikultur...qiptare-relsie

e-book shqip: Revista Poeteka nr1

http://www.filedropper.com/revistapoetekanr1

e-book shqip: revista poeteka nr2

http://www.filedropper.com/revistapoetekanr2

e-book shqip: revista poeteka nr3

http://www.filedropper.com/revistapoetekanr3

e-book shqip: revista poeteka nr4

http://www.filedropper.com/revistapoetekanr4

e-book shqip: revista poeteka nr5

http://www.filedropper.com/revistapoetekanr5

e-book shqip: revista poeteka nr6

http://www.filedropper.com/revistapoetekanr6

e-book shqip: revista poeteka nr7

http://www.filedropper.com/revistapoetekanr7

e-book shqip: XHEK LONDON - MARTIN IDEN, roman

http://www.filedropper.com/xhlondon-martiniden

Per te hapur e lexuar kete liber, shkarkoni kete program te vogel: 
http://www.2shared.com/file/rV8aqzUt/WinDjView-05.html

e-book shqip: Sami Frasheri - Personalitetet shqiptare

http://www.filedropper.com/samifrash...tetetshqiptare

e-book shqip: Fred Williams - Shqiptaret

http://www.filedropper.com/george-fr...ams-shqiptaret

e-book shqip: Tekste kengesh shqiptare

http://www.filedropper.com/textekengeshshqiptare

e-book shqip: fjalori i elektronikes

http://www.filedropper.com/e-libersh...rielektronikes

Per te hapur e lexuar kete liber, shkarkoni kete program te vogel: 
http://www.2shared.com/file/rV8aqzUt/WinDjView-05.html

e-book shqip: Etnografia shqiptare

http://www.filedropper.com/etnografia-shqiptare

e-book shqip: Shtresimet e identitetit kulturor shqiptar

http://www.filedropper.com/shtresime...lturorshqiptar

e-book shqip: Eufemizmat ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe

http://www.filedropper.com/eufemizmatnefgjssh

e-book shqip: figurativiteti ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe

http://www.filedropper.com/figurativitetinefgjssh

e-book shqip: Frazeologjia ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe

http://www.filedropper.com/frazeologjianefgjssh

e-book shqip: Homonimia ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe

http://www.filedropper.com/homonimianefgjssh

e-book shqip: Permbledhje kengesh shqipe - Xhevdet Bytyqi

http://www.filedropper.com/permbledh...-xhevdetbytyqi

*e-book shqip: OSHO "Mbi mbi shakanë dhe qeshjen".*

http://www.filedropper.com/osho-mbis...ofiimadhindian

*
e-book shqip: "Mrekullia e krijimit ne ADN".*

http://www.filedropper.com/mrekulliaekrijimitneadn

*e-book shqip: "Gjerak Karaiskaj - "5000 vjet fortifikime në Shqipëri"*

http://www.filedropper.com/gjerakkar...kimeneshqiperi

*e-book shqip: "Pipi corapegjata"* 

http://www.filedropper.com/alindgren-pipicorapegjata

*e-book shqip: Hans Kristian Andersen - përralla*


http://www.filedropper.com/hkandersen-perralla

----------


## sy trimi

Si shkarkohen kto linket nga "2shared.com" se nuk po e gjej?

----------


## Lover

Pershendetje Forumi!

Nje pyetje per librat kisha .... A mund te me sugjeroni ndonje liber motivues per adoleshente shqip. Nuk e di nese ka te perkthyer ne shqip libra te tille si zhaner disi specifik.....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## aimilius

> Pershendetje Forumi!
> 
> Nje pyetje per librat kisha .... A mund te me sugjeroni ndonje liber motivues per adoleshente shqip. Nuk e di nese ka te perkthyer ne shqip libra te tille si zhaner disi specifik.....


Hajeni këtë bretkocë - Brian Tracy
Ndryshoni të menduarit tuaj, ndryshoni jeten tuaj - Brian Tracy

----------


## Realmadrid 2018

Kush do filma pa ndalesa te kaloje ne keto dy opsione 

https://www.facebook.com/Shqip-Engli...7917932610478/

https://bestmovien.wordpress.com/

----------


## driniluka

> Pershendetje Forumi!
> 
> Nje pyetje per librat kisha .... A mund te me sugjeroni ndonje liber motivues per adoleshente shqip. Nuk e di nese ka te perkthyer ne shqip libra te tille si zhaner disi specifik.....


Nëse do libra për adoleshent me vlera lexo ose shkarko te rinjte pyesin

----------


## legjenda12

lazo  ake   facebook

----------


## taulant1

A di dikush se ku mund te gjej librat e arvanitasit Niko Stylos? Kam kerkuar edhe ti blej por nuk i kam gjetur askund.Ju Faleminderit

----------


## driniluka

> A di dikush se ku mund te gjej librat e arvanitasit Niko Stylos? Kam kerkuar edhe ti blej por nuk i kam gjetur askund.Ju Faleminderit


Kerkoje njehere tek Enciklopedia Shqiptare mos e kane aty.

----------


## Neteorm

> Kerkoje njehere tek Enciklopedia Shqiptare mos e kane aty.


Linku qe ke vënë nuk nxjerr librat e Niko Stylos, hidhi edhe njëher një sy ose mund ti postosh edhe këtu.

----------

